# New P6



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

After much searching, I found a very clean P6. Duracoated the slide, then replaced all the springs. A 225 mainspring did lighten the double action trigger pull. Now for some night sights and it's good to go. Will be shooting an assortment of HP's to make sure it's reliable. Any tips out there from P6/225 owners ?


----------

